# Prayers Requested



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2011)

One of my sensei, an Isshin-Ryu Yon-Dan, had a serious heart attack yesterday - I just found out at the dojo tonight.  He's a great guy, going through some tough times, a fellow diabetic like myself.  Wife and three wonderful children.  I would ask for prayers, good thoughts, whatever you can spare.  Thanks!

http://hollowaysisshinryu.com/instructors/




Holloway's Isshin-Ryu Karate Christmas Party 2010 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish he and his family the best. My prayers are with you.
Sean


----------



## seasoned (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, Bill. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 24, 2011)

I am not the praying sort, but this is something I wish noone would have to deal with. I hope him nothing but a fast and complete recovery, and long and healthier life after this, and good things for his family friends and students.
Take care!


----------



## David43515 (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 24, 2011)

In our prayers, Bill....


----------



## granfire (Mar 25, 2011)

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers Bill. Send me his name and I'll put him in the Prayer of the Faithfull this week at Mass and ask our Priest to keep him in his prayers.

genleejujitsu@optimum.net

Michael


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2011)

Aikicomp said:


> Thoughts and prayers Bill. Send me his name and I'll put him in the Prayer of the Faithfull this week at Mass and ask our Priest to keep him in his prayers.
> 
> genleejujitsu@optimum.net
> 
> Michael


 

Sensei Eli Uballe, Yon Dan, Isshin-Ryu


----------



## fangjian (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear. I hope that he has a successful recovery.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 25, 2011)

Done.

Please give us updates on his progress if you are able.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers going up, Bill.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 25, 2011)

God be with him and all that know him.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor sensei! 

hope he gets better.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2011)

Paryers sent that way Bill!  I hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2011)

The very best of sincere good wishes for his recovery.  May the determination that has borne him to his yondan serve him well in his time of illness :sensei rei:.


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers sent for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2011)

I regret to announce that Sensei Uballe has passed.  I have started a new thread in the Memorials forum.  Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## granfire (Mar 25, 2011)

Godspeed.


----------

